# Filmstripe bearbeiten!?



## spinchmeister (14. März 2005)

Und zwar habe ich einen Filmstripe in Adobe Premiere erstellt...diesen dann mühsamst im Photoshop bearbeitet...doch wie kann ich ihn wieder als filmstripe speichern, sodass er wieder von premiere erkannt wird!?

Edit: Habs doch geschafft..doch es kommt die Meldung:
"Konnte nicht speichern unter..., weil ein Problem mit der Dateiformatmodul-Schnittstelle aufgetreten ist."


----------



## 27b-6 (15. März 2005)

Moin!

Ich vermute mal, daß Du die Farbtiefe in PS mit 16 Bit abgespeichert hast.
Stelle in Bild-Modus auf 8 Bit, speichere ab und porbiere es nochmal.


----------



## spinchmeister (15. März 2005)

nein, leider liegt es nicht an dem...natürlich entstand gleich ein neues Problem...
und zwar habe ich meinen .flm-filmstripe als .psd abgespeichert!
das Problem ist nur, ich krieg die Datei natürlich auf..aber im speichern-modus kann ich keine .flm datei mehr auswählen..ganz schön deprimierend, wenn ich so lange an so ner kleinen Sache sitze


----------



## blount (15. März 2005)

Hi spinchmeister,

ich weiss nicht wieso dies bei dir so ein
grosses Problem darstellt.

Ich habe deinen Arbeitsvorgang bei mir einmal
ausprobiert und es funktioniert wunderbar
ohne Fehlermeldungen und Probleme!



> und zwar habe ich meinen .flm-filmstripe als .psd abgespeichert!


Wieso speicherst du deinen Filmstripe denn als
.PSD wieder ab? Bitte auf keinen Fall machen!

Also:
1. Du exportierst aus Premiere einfach deinen Filmstreifen
wie du es auch gemacht hast. Bearbeitet hast du ihn ja
schon.

2. Du speicherst den bearbeiteten Filmstreifen nicht mit
»speichern unter« ab sondern einfach nur mit »speichern«
(Ctrl+s) ab.

3. Nun importierst du deinen soeben überspeicherten Film-
streifen wieder in Premiere und zieht ihn in der Timeline an
die passende Stelle.

Und sofort kann der Filmstreifen ganz normal wiedergegeben
werden (inklusive der in PS vorgenommenen Änderungen).


----------



## spinchmeister (16. März 2005)

na wunderbar..dann ist jetzt 4 stunden arbeiten umsonst gewesen..hmm


----------



## blount (16. März 2005)

> na wunderbar..dann ist jetzt 4 stunden arbeiten umsonst gewesen..hmm



Wieso das denn?
Lass dich doch nicht so schnell entmutigen!
In welchem Format hast du denn die nachbearbeitete
Datei abgespeichert? Als .PSD oder so vermute ich mal.

Vorschlag:
Probiere doch einmal folgendes. Exportiere den Filmstreifen
einfach noch einmal, wie du es beim ersten mal gemacht hast.
Öffne diesen dann in PS und öffne auch deine Nachbearbeitete
Datei im Format (.PSD oder welches Format es auch immer sein
mag). 

Diese beiden Bilder müssten ja bis auf die Dateiendung in Sachen
Grösse Identisch sein. Markiere die Nachbearbeitete Version mit
Ctrl+a und kopiere sie mit Ctrl+c. Dann gehst du in den neu exportierten
Filmstreifen den du noch nicht verändert hast und fügst die Kopie mit
Ctrl+v ein. Die Nachbearbeitete Version müsste jetzt über dem 
original Filmstreifen liegen. Nun noch auf Hintergrundebene
redurieren und alles mit dem normalen »speichern« abspeichern.

Das müsste eigentlich so reibungslos funktionieren. Ansonsten kann
ich dir nur noch anbieten mir mal beide Dateien zu schicken, damit
ich da mal drüberschauen kann, aber eigentlich müsstest du das
so hinbekommen.


----------

